
Kenya's hi-tech ambitions (Startups in Kenya) - iuguy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11880594
======
achille
It seems like every other country has hopes for creating a startup
mecca/silicon valley clone. Russia, Chile comes to mind, unfortunately
startups work only under established governments with a solid legal and
business foundation.

It's awfully hard to do business when your operating budget is overtaken by
bribes to officials.

